# Just curious, but why do a lot of you....



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

..choose an electric kettle over a gas one, or electric toaster over the grill, or a microwave over the hob, or 240v chargers instead of 12v?

Is it because you mainly stay places with hookup and find it cheaper to use the electric than the gas? 

I just wondered because I just love the freedom of our motorhome and only carry a gas kettle, no microwave, we do toast under the grill (although we often forget to watch it and end up with charcoal). I wouldn't want to carry just an electric kettle as that would be too restrictive and I definitely wouldn't carry an electric and gas one. We have gaslow so the gas works out pretty cheap for us, but I would always choose that freedom over EHU. My one electrical item that I carry is a portable twin tub washing by good ideas which I use through an inverter but to me that is essential with 6 of us and you can't get a gas one as far as I'm aware :lol: 

I almost want to refer to the EHU cable as an umbilical cord that needs cutting :?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

For some strange reason many sites and on the continent many aires and stellplatzen, charge for EHU on a flat rate basis. 
So why burn gas you have to pay to refill rather than electricity you have already paid for and will waste if you don't use it?

However if the EHU is metered then I use the gas.


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

Horses for courses, steam whistle kettle for gas and a low wattage electric one for hook-ups


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Our hob has three gas rings and one electric so I only need the one whistling kettle whatever the energy source :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We are of the 'Snunkie'(OP) persuasion because our MH has never been on EHU away from home.

We have no kettle - just use a milk saucepan. Less storage space.

Geoff


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

If we plug in our Chausson Flash 08 it only charges the battery. Our solar panel does that. (Oh, I could power the fridge) It seems daft to carry lots of extra equipment which will rarely if ever be used.
It's a little different in the winter when the panel doesn't provide enough charge. We go for EHU then but still use all the 12v/gas equipment.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Gas for almost everything, we do have a microwave but rarely use it.

The oven gets used far more than I expected.

Peter


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

putting all this freedom business to one side! 
Electricity is cleaner and drier than gas and we prefer to cook with it.
So while I've paid for it I use it - when not available we use many of the appliances (including a smal electric hob) off solar .


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
If I'm on EHU then I will use the electric for anything I can. Hot water tank, kettle etc. In winter the oil filled heater and even an electric blanket!
If no EHU then the hob kettle gets used, the fridge goes to gas along with the hot water.
We do carry a microwave but I think that is an extravagance especially as it does not get used a lot.
What you use is down to the individual and their payload.
Regards
p-c


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We carry a single electric induction hob. We also use a kettle and saucepans that can be used on induction and gas plus an electric toaster. We find this combination covers all eventualities giving us true freedom of choice.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Stanner said:


> For some strange reason many sites and on the continent many aires and stellplatzen, charge for EHU on a flat rate basis.
> So why burn gas you have to pay to refill rather than electricity you have already paid for and will waste if you don't use it?
> 
> However if the EHU is metered then I use the gas.


We use electric if it's included so if I know in advance then I would prob take an electric kettle and electric grill but if you have to pay for it then we use the gas as it's so cheap for refillable lpg


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Kaytutt said:


> Our hob has three gas rings and one electric so I only need the one whistling kettle whatever the energy source :lol:


That's a brilliant setup and I've often wished we had that on ours


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> We are of the 'Snunkie'(OP) persuasion because our MH has never been on EHU away from home.
> 
> We have no kettle - just use a milk saucepan. Less storage space.
> 
> Geoff


Aha, my kettle takes up less room than your milk pan even. I have the outwell collapsible kettle and it goes in the drawer when not in use. It's fab!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

cheshiregordon said:


> putting all this freedom business to one side!
> Electricity is cleaner and drier than gas and we prefer to cook with it.
> So while I've paid for it I use it - when not available we use many of the appliances (including a smal electric hob) off solar .


That's interesting, do you use it via an inverter then?

We have 220w solar power, 2 x 110amp batteries and 1000w inverter.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

A big consideration for us is payload which is a big part of why we try and carry less. Our mH has a 775kgs payload but a lot of this is taken up by all the extra equipment that was already fitted to it when we bought it and then there are the 6 of us and all our stuff, although we're having uprated shortly by another 500 so no longer a problem


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have never tried running the twin tub on the inverter

Does it work the spinner Ok?

I usually wash by hand when off hookup and spin via the gas generator

aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If we are on EHU - which on some aires is foc, then we have a low wattage 230v kettle, if not then we use the gas but if the electricity is either free or at a flat rate then it makes sense to use that rather than our autoga supply.....

The same goes for the 'fridge - if on EHU we use 230v, if not we use gas..

Dave


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

aldra said:


> I have never tried running the twin tub on the inverter
> 
> Does it work the spinner Ok?
> 
> ...


Yes it works brilliantly Aldra, even use both at the same time as spinner needs 180w and washer 120w so 1000w inverter sufficient


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Like Geoff, our AT has a 4 ring hob - 3 x gas and 1 x electric.
If on hookup we will use the electric ring for most things but we dont have a kettle - relying instead on a milk pan. We found that the kettle firred up too easily and was a pain to clean whereas the pan is infinitely more simple.

Plus, the pan stack into a small space....


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I've got one of these which I take whit us if I know the electric is included and I boil the gas kettle on it too as well as use the saucepan on it if I want to heat up beans or boil milk http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161205834784


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm totally with you for using the fridge, heating, hot water on electric if it's included, but all those things are permanently in the mH anyway, I was thinking more of people who double up on gas an electric appliances


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Oh good heavens NO!!!

Why would you double up on such things? We have 2 saucepans and a fry pan.....the saucepans hold water and boil it so why have a kettle?

The oven/cooker unit has a built-in grill, so no need for a toaster.
There is an oven so no need for a microwave.

The ONLY exception we have to this (now) is the Cadac so that we can cook 'al fresco'.....but even that isnt essential and would be the first to go should the payload become tight.

Luckily our table in the van is free-standing, so this gets used outside when wanted - no need for another 'camping' table.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

We hardly ever go on sites, but like others, if there is free ehu then we will certainly use it. I did buy a low cost low wattage kettle but it smells of TCP and I cannot get rid of the smell so never use it!

Anyway I love the sound of the whistling gas kettle.

All our charges (inc laptop) are 12v. We have a small inverter for my wife's hair straighteners and thats the only 240v item we carry.

When in Netherlands in April I knew it would be quite cool so I sneaked an electric fan heater in one of the lockers. When we found the aire we were on included ehu for €4 per night I got the heater out - Major brownie points from the wife!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I carry the remoska and an electric kettle

I don't have an electric ring

I use electric when it suits

Except if it suits me to use gas

If the fridge runs on elec and the water heats on elec great

Then we can BBQ quite happily on gas

I didn't spend 60+ th on a van to money pinch on details

Not that I think it's wrong to do so if that's what is important

It's just not that important to me

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Our low wattage electric kettle is so light, it's nothing like the weight of a microwave for instance, so I wouldn't leave it out for weight considerations. One reason I like to use it when on hook-up is that to use the gas kettle I have to lift up the hob cover, which means I lose much of the available work surface. OK, I have to do that to cook but much of the time, to make tea or coffee it's easier to use the electric kettle.

We have an oven without a grill but we can live without toast so don't bother with a toaster. We have one of those mesh metal toasters you put on the hob but it always sets the smoke alarm off so I don't use it anymore.

We also carry a Remoska and a Bambino oil filled radiator (500w). The former for me is preferable to both the fitted oven and the double skillet, which we also have. The latter is very good for background heat when necessary and is much quieter than using the blown air heating, though that's OK for a quick blast of more heat.

OK, they do all take up weight, but not as much as the additional solar panels and batteries we'd have to install to be hook-up free in every situation.


Chris


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

No electric Kettle and we have just discussed removing the microwave as we have not used it at all this year and putting in a slow cooker for when on EHU. Fitted three new USB charging points to the lighting system. I could do this because all 12v halogen bulbs have been replaced with LED bulbs. 5 weeks in France this year with only one week on EHU (free)

12v Satellite and TV system with a 12v DIVX 2TB Digital player for the occasion when we don't use the Sat system or cant get a signal.

Totally different outlook to touring in France now the Solar panels are on the roof. Only on the 2nd 6Kg gas cylinder this year! Seriously considering an on board refillable system for next year as we plan longer stays.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Never really think about it. We carry both electric and gas kettle and an electric toaster as well as a Nespressso machine. Microwave is built in and gets rare use. 

We use what ever power source is the most convenient rather than obsessing and penny pinching. We have solar panels, inverters and gas refillables. The central heating is a Alde a Wet and is hybrid so uses whatever is available.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If on lecky, then OBVIOUSLY an electric kettle if not you build a campfire or use the gas hob, END OF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll: 

tony


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

We have a whistling kettle that can be used on gas or electric. Had our new motorhome since April and not been on electric yet. We even took the microwave out which gives more cupboard space. We mostly wild camp. We are going to Lochgilphead in October, and all the kids are hiring static caravans. It will be our first time in 4 years on a caravan site. Will seem strange.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know why but I've never even considered electrical cooking appliances. 1 or 2 max gas bottles will last us all our summer travels. We mostly wild or aire camp without hookup. But if we do get a free hookup we change over the fridge. In the summer we carry an electric fan which runs off the inverter. In the winter heating the camper can use up a bottle of gas in 3 or 4 days so if we get the chance which is rare we use a small electric heater. We use a pressure cooker a lot, saves time and gas. Cook outside on a cheap gas bbq or sometimes us a small gas bottle with a burner attached to the top.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jhelm

Re your fn running off the inverter, It is a bit inefficient. We have just bought a couple of 12v cigar-socket fans which have strong clips. The idea was for one for each front seat but since they swivel side-to-side(or can be fixed) one might have been enough. They were only £8-9 quid easch delivered. They seem quite effective.

Geoff


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

In my opinion it's basically up to the individual how they use their motorhome or which power choices or appliances they prefer to purchase.

Some prefer the all gas route and therefore opt to use gas only appliances, whilst others prefer to stay on campsites and always use electric hook ups for their power source. Obviously if they mostly use campsites then having and using all electrical appliances makes more sense.

We enjoy both wild camping and staying on small and quiet CL's & CS's with electricity and so we have both a low wattage electric kettle and a small gas hob fold up kettle. We also carry an electric toaster for when we are on hook up, plus I also use an electric Remoska mini cooker.

We've chosen to equip our van with appliances that offer us options depending on our current camping situation and we do not find it an issue!

Sue


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

We seem to send most of our time on sites, whose fees include mains electricity. As we are paying for it, why not use it.
Nice little 1kw kettle, microwave, electric skillet, fridge, hot water on tap, space heater and both batteries fully charged when we move off. Plus power and charging for all the electronic bits and pieces.
When there is no EHU, gas and 12v and charcoal come into their own.
Each situation to its own - and there is simply no agonising involved.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We carry an electric kettle and toaster, plus of course the mandatory whistling gas kettle. We cater for wherever we stop. we also have a vacuum flask for when we need it. We do not have an inverter as all is 12v. we carry spare batteries for the phones, kindle and lappy get charges as and when available.

cabby


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I can understand why some electrical appliances make sense because the gas versions use a lot of gas, heating, cooling etc. but come on an electric kettle, it just takes a couple of minutes to bring a gas one to boil so why take up the space for two of them. 

But then I can't also understand why people spend all that money on a camper to park it in a camp site, seems a caravan makes more sense also one has the car to mover around in.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When you've a 1250kg payload, you need to fill it with all sorts of back-ups :wink: 

tony


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

jhelm said:


> I can understand why some electrical appliances make sense because the gas versions use a lot of gas, heating, cooling etc. but come on an electric kettle, it just takes a couple of minutes to bring a gas one to boil so why take up the space for two of them.
> 
> But then I can't also understand why people spend all that money on a camper to park it in a camp site, seems a caravan makes more sense also one has the car to mover around in.


What's to not understand?

People have many reasons which they've already stated on this thread. In our case the main reason is not having much work surface space, so not wanting to lose half of it just to boil a kettle. I don't lack the small amount of cupboard space for a not very big low wattage kettle so the storage is not a issue, nor is the time it takes.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

At the end of the day does it really matter 

I intersperse gas and electric, solar power, inverter, gas Genny 

Depends where I am what I'm doing

Certainly I would not be trying to save money as the main consideration

Just trying to enjoy myself without wasting money or fuel

Aldra


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

You're quite right Aldra and of course it doesn't matter! 

Do whatever suits you as there's no right or wrong way of equipping or using your motorhome - folk do it the way that suits them.

As for parking a motorhome on a campsite jhelm - again that's the individual's choice surely and if that's what people prefer, then so be it! It's their preference and in my book, that's reason enough!
A lot of people prefer the security of staying on a campsite and would not feel comfortable parking overnight anywhere other than that. Personally, we prefer to wild camp when it is appropriate and convenient to do so - but as it isn't always convenient, we often stay on small and peaceful campsites too. 

To be honest, I can't understand why you would feel baffled by those folk who prefer to use campsites? Please may I ask why this puzzles you quite so much?

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We use Aires and wildcamp

We also use campsites, I tend to think of time on a campsite as a period to rest and relax

With the scooter we may well be going to spend more time on campsites whilst we explore the surrounding area

I enjoy the space and having a base to return to, find it easier to wash up on site and like the idea of not driving anywhere for a week

At the same time if we are not impressed with the campsite we can move on
But we tend to travel off season for 8 weeks at a time so we have time to do all three

I certainly can see the sense of campsites when travelling with children, a pool and some camp based activities would be an advantage in my opinion

aldra


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Well my argument really only works for people who more or less exclusively use camp sites for long periods minimum say a week or two. So I give in. It's really about preference and I suppose, other factors like wealth and the amount of free time one has.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good for you jhelm :lol: :lol: 

It has certainly to do with how much you are willing/able to spend, campsites are much dearer than aires, airies can be dearer than wilding

But it also has to do with how free you are to travel off season when campsites are much cheaper than the exorbitant prices charged during peak periods

And it may have something to do with age :lol: :lol: 

For me it's nothing to do with safety, the hound is in charge of that

As I said I just enjoy relaxing on a campsite with space around me, a shower I don't have to clean, and now and again a pool for a swim ,off season of course :lol: :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have an electric kettle and toaster. We also have a kettle for the hob (a whistler). We have only used our MH [we got her 5th July] on EHU sites so far, so the electric wins (as we are paying for it).

Next weekend as the Shepton Mallet show we do not have an EHU so will use the opportunity that brings to make use of the gas appliances, whilst monitoring how effective/how much juice our (2) leisure batteries give us.

Next summer we are planning a 5 week trip away which will involve 3 x 1 week travelling involving Aires/potential wildcamping/some sites with EHU with a week at a fixed site for weeks 2 and 4. Prior to this trip I will get a solar panel fitted.

Works for us 

Graham


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Just looking down the varied views, I get the impression that, generally, those with UK vans are more likely to have an electric hob and a gas grill in addition to the gas rings so tend not to use electric kettles and to use the grill for toast. Why wouldn't they?

Continental vans tend not to have electric hobs or grills so electric kettles and toasters would be more popular. UK vans seem designed for the UK climate - live and cook indoors - whereas continental vans seem to cater more for outdoor living.

Cautionary note: These are, obviously, generalisations! None of it is judgemental - each to her or his own.


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

GBennet has it in the proverbial Nutshell - Generalisation usually only works if you are a General!

Ferinstance - Our MH is relatively large and was bought a few years ago with retirement intentions of travelling widely with various family members/friends on the passenger list....

Circumstances conspired to defer that intention and, although we are still kitted-out for most eventualities, recently 'The boat' has sadly only been used for a few local day trips with our v young grand-brats, plus some odd & expensive spells at commercial sites with full range of facilities to safely widen their experiences.


Whilst not 'hooked' on EHUs our 2 x Elkosol LBs are on their six-year-old last legs & we have no solar facilities (yet...) Hence our investment in some OTT-priced external amps for the Shepton Show (where we look forward to meeting up with MHF'ers again after a far too prolonged absence.)

BTW - Somewhere in the home garage 'MH Lay apart store' is that 12v kettle, 2 cup kettle which takes 40 boring minutes to reach boiling point and is unlikely to be used very often...especially as it disnae whistle, Jimmy!


Bob L


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Bob

Welcome back with your (re)freshed air    

Us MHomers spend half the time worrying about electricity to boil the kettle and the other half about the electricity to chill the wine./beer :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I drink mine warm

When all fails :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

stevegos said:


> We hardly ever go on sites, but like others, if there is free ehu then we will certainly use it. I did buy a low cost low wattage kettle but it smells of TCP and I cannot get rid of the smell so never use it!
> 
> Anyway I love the sound of the whistling gas kettle.
> 
> ...


Pretty much exactly the same, except the hair dryer comes too!

She gets by when we wild ( no inverter) so it's a small pleasure when we pay to stay.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Snunkie said:


> cheshiregordon said:
> 
> 
> > putting all this freedom business to one side!
> ...


yes we have a travel kettle and a dualit milk warmer / frother plus a vacuum cleaner , TV and 1000w hot plate all of which we run off the solar circut. The roof panel feeds thro the solar controller into the two batteries and then thro the inverter.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

GordonBennet said:


> Just looking down the varied views, I get the impression that, generally, those with UK vans are more likely to have an electric hob and a gas grill in addition to the gas rings so tend not to use electric kettles and to use the grill for toast. Why wouldn't they?
> 
> Continental vans tend not to have electric hobs or grills so electric kettles and toasters would be more popular. UK vans seem designed for the UK climate - live and cook indoors - whereas continental vans seem to cater more for outdoor living.
> 
> Cautionary note: These are, obviously, generalisations! None of it is judgemental - each to her or his own.


so are you saying they don't have snow in Gernmany (to name one country) and use their vans only in summer?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What the ?....

We travel we manage

Gas, elec. or just a BBQ

Me, I love a BBQ 

But I just love a good meal

However it's cooked :lol: 

Aldra


----------

